# xbox live connection probs..how to fix.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

a couple of people are having problems connecting to games on xbox live. If you're running a router this could be where the problem stems from, as the security settings are too high. Below is a guide on how to fix it. I have done step one myself and it worked, and I have had no problems, but to cover my own backside, i take no responsibility if yours goes **** up for some reason.
try steps 1-3 inclusive first, if it doesnt work try other steps one at a time. Dont do all at once.

Step 1: Get your Xbox 360's IP address from the system blade and choose network settings. Then edit settings should show your Xbox's IP.

Step 2: Go into your routers configuration window thru Internet Explorer. In the address bar type in your routers IP address. It should be default at 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.2.1. When you're prompted for a password you have found it =P. If you haven't changed it the username and password should both be admin, and admin.

Step 3: USING DMZ When you enter into your router config window, you need to find the Tab DMZ, it should be under applications and gaming if you are using Linksys. Once you find the DMZ tab, click enable and type in the last digits of your XBOX into the box below. Yes when you do this you are opening all the ports on your Xbox, which is insecure, but show me someone that has hacked into an xbox 360?
<MAKE SURE YOU SAVE SETTINGS>
Step 4:Using Port Fowarding After you have enabled DMZ, find the Port Fowarding tab, should be under advanced routing. For the name type in XBL or whatever you want, and for port range put 87 to 89, choose UDP, then your XBOX last digits, and enable. Then do 3073 to 3075 choose TCP, then your XBOX last digits, and enable. Then again do 3073 to 3075 choose UDP, then your XBOX last digits, and enable.
<MAKE SURE YOU SAVE SETTINGS>
Step 5:Using UPnP This is just incase. Go into UPnP fowarding and enter in the same stuff you did for Step 4.
<MAKE SURE YOU SAVE SETTINGS>
Step 6: Now logout of your router config. Unplug your router and modem from the power, then plug in the router 1st, wait 30 seconds. Then plug in the modem and wait at least 2 minutes. If you don't do these hard restarts it might not work!

Step 7: Restart your Xbox and go to the system blade, choose network settings, then test connection. This may take a bit, but when it gets down to NAT type it should say OPEN. If not, sorry. You can just undo all the settings we changed, you can just uncheck enabled on the port fowarding. or if you want to restore your router to the factory defaults just push the reset button on the back of it.


----------

